
Palantir, One of Silicon Valley’s Oldest Startups, Files to Go Public - robbiet480
https://www.wsj.com/articles/palantir-one-of-silicon-valleys-oldest-startups-files-to-go-public-11594092807
======
robbiet480
What weird timing but I guess they know what they’re doing?

~~~
ta17711771
Making their contracts untouchable, a la Boeing, Coke, etc etc - because every
big index fund is going to hold them.

